

DEFCON Capture the Flag Qualification Challenge #2 - borski
http://www.endgame.com/blog/defcon-capture-the-flag-qualification-challenge-2.html

======
rikthevik
Fantastic article! Well written and very thorough! Keep it up!

I always felt the same way about ACM programming contests. I had to go back
days later and figure out what detail I was missing that made my solutions
incorrect.

